# LUMAHAWK LMX-LD98A



## Don Haines (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi,

As I get more into video, I have come to the realization that for shooting indoors I really need lighting. I am thinking of getting one of those LED lights that mounts to the camera hotshoe.

Has anyone tried the LUMAHAWK LMX-LD98A 98 LED Dimmable pannel or one of it's bigger bretheren?

Thanks.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 22, 2013)

I do not know the specific illuminator , but I'm sorry to take your hopes : Illuminator on camera with 98 LED or 140 LED providing terrible light . Let me explain: These LED "high bright " has very low power ( individually) and hundreds of them are still weak . These have LED angle light scatter about 30 degrees , and the index of color reproduction is pretty poor . In practical terms , the range is up to 2 meters, the light only illuminates reasonably well the image center ( wide angle ) and the corners are much darker , and the color is greenish inevitably . If the manufacturer had the courage to inform the specifications, we would see that this illuminator does not emit the full spectrum of light , making pale red , and white balance that can not correct . I working with LED illuminators for several years , and build my own illuminators at a time when there was only one brand available . I built my most powerful LED illuminators with these "high bright ", but abandoned some time later . Why ? Because there are now LED much better than these "high bright " cheap . All these LED budget power is 0.1 watt maximum. On the other hand, truly powerful LED (CREE brand) even has a single LED with 5 watt, the light scattering angle is 100 degrees, evenly illuminating the entire picture, and the overall color reproduction is much better. So, only one true high power LED replaces up to 50 LED cheap. Here in Brazil, a reputable manufacturer builds illuminators with luminance equivalent to 440 watt halogen illumination. Should be equivalent products in other countries, using CREE LED with 5 watt each. See the website link of Brazil, and you can look for in your country a similar product.

http://www.elediluminacao.com.br/loja/catalogo-118970-27-iluminadores_on_camera


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 22, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I do not know the specific illuminator , but I'm sorry to take your hopes : Illuminator on camera with 98 LED or 140 LED providing terrible light . Let me explain: These LED "high bright " has very low power ( individually) and hundreds of them are still weak . These have LED angle light scatter about 30 degrees , and the index reprodição color is pretty poor . In practical terms , the range is up to 2 meters, the light only illuminates reasonably well the image center ( wide angle ) and the corners are much darker , and the color is greenish inevitably . If the manufacturer had the courage to inform the specifications, we would see that this illuminator does not emit the full spectrum of light , making pale red , or white balance that can correct . Working with LED illuminators for several years , and build my own illuminators at a time when there was only one brand available . I built my most powerful LED illuminators with these 98 LED made in China , but abandoned some time later . Why ? Because there are now LED much better than these "high bright " cheap . All these LED power budget is 0.1 watt maximum. On the other hand, truly powerful LED (CREE brand) even has a single 5 watt LED, the light scattering angle is 100 degrees, evenly illuminating the entire picture, and the overall color reproduction is much better. So every true high power LED replaces up to 50 LED cheap. Here in Brazil, a reputable manufacturer builds illuminators luminance equivalent to 440 watt halogen illumination. Should be equivalent products in other countries, using CREE LED 5 watt each. See the website link of Brazil, and you can look for in your country a similar product.
> 
> http://www.elediluminacao.com.br/loja/catalogo-118970-27-iluminadores_on_camera



Thank you for the reply... I was wondering if they were any good... I think I'll stick with my studio light stands for a while.. ( a pair of 300Watt incandescent daylight bulbs)


----------

